# Need help figuring out this Flash..



## Life (Jun 30, 2014)

Amazon.com : Yongnuo YN-560 II Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon. GN58. : On Camera Shoe Mount Flashes : Camera & Photo       I've been looking at / for flashes and this one caught my eye. I've done research, and like what I see, BUT. It is an all manual flash, I know what part of that means, but not 100%. #1: Will this flash work if I mount it on my bracket, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008UNAK0E/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1    #2: It being manual, and it would work on that bracket, do I use my pop up flash to activate this yongnuo flash? Thanks guys!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 30, 2014)

Point the flashy end at their face, not yours.

Lol.

You might want to consider a yongnuo 565 EX - it will work in both manual and TTL mode, give you a few more options so that you don't always have to use it in manual.  I have one, really like it.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 30, 2014)

I have one but only as a remote flash
The only negative I have is the 560II only supports IR triggering up to about 8 feet, in the dark.  Don't add light.  I use a SU-800 and found this out after I bought one.
If you use a flash to trigger it or a radio trigger, then it is okay.
power output is really good.
and much cheaper than OEM

My 560 is my background light but only when it's closer.
but I recommend the 565EX


----------



## Life (Jun 30, 2014)

I can only spend $50. Maybe $55. And fyi none of you answered my question. All I need to know is if I can use that flash as is on the bracket. Because I already have a macro flash that mounts on the lens, which has Both Light mode and flash. Sadly Flash mode does NOT work on that bracket, however the light mode does. So what I need is a good flash that will work on the bracket or if I hold it in my hand. I was watching a photography video, and the guy was talking about how he setup 2 flashes one on each side of him, turned them on, and used his pop up flash in "command" mode to trigger the other 2 flashes. And that is basically what I want to be able to do. I'll only have 1 flash, but that same princable. I guess to sum it up, I need a flash that fires when I press the shutter on my camera, even if I am holding the flash in my hand.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, but you need a Commander mode.  I'm not sure if the d3100 has a Commander mode.
But as a manual flash, your popup flash will set off the 560 in remote mode when it is on a light stand bracket (I don't think we knew what you meant by bracket versus hot shoe / cold shoe).

I think that's right.  I use a SU-800 for remote flashes and ignore my camera's Commander modes.  But a radio trigger is the best solution in the end.  My popup flash never gets used.

You should be able to adjust the output of your popup flash to the lowest setting and that should trigger your remote flash.  But that will also give light to your subject too whether you want it or not.


----------



## Life (Jun 30, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Yes, but you need a Commander mode.  I'm not sure if the d3100 has a Commander mode.
> But as a manual flash, your popup flash will set off the 560 in remote mode when it is on a light stand bracket (I don't think we knew what you meant by bracket versus hot shoe / cold shoe).
> 
> I think that's right.  I use a SU-800 for remote flashes and ignore my camera's Commander modes.  But a radio trigger is the best solution in the end.  My popup flash never gets used.
> ...


Guys thanks for trying.. but still not helping.. Maybe explain it to me like i'm a retard?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2014)

Look into an off camera flash connecting cord, at Flashzebra.com. Forget the triggers and remotes and just BUY A CORD, or two, and hard-wire the flash units together, and connect the main unit to the hotshoe. Still the easiest and least hassle, and the EASIEST to troubleshoot, by farrrrrrrr. Cheap Chinese remotes fail....maybe not today, maybe not next week, but next...Christmas...or next big birthday party.Or the batteries die. Or you misplace a tranmitter or a receiver, or one of the needed TWO transcievers! ACK!!! 

This weekend I used an almost 30 year-old Nikon SC-17 TTL remote cord for a few shots of off-camera flash. I bought it when I was 24. I am 51 years old now. If it does not fire the flash, or FLASHES....which can be connected to one another by cords, that means the cord is 1)unplugged or 2) broken. I did not need batteries, or tranmitter/receiver and batteries, or batteries, transmitter, receiver and CORDS, and the right channel and a line of sight, and so on. All I needed was "*the* connecting cord".

On a flash bracket, a TTL connecting cord like a Nikon SC-28 or SC-29 is the schizznit for bracket flash triggering.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 30, 2014)

well, you mentioned Commander Mode ... so I assumed you knew about it
The Nikon Companion: Understanding Nikon's Flash Commander Mode

and you can search online about the Commander Mode.

BUT .. your d3100 does not have Commander Mode
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...orum/246115-off-camera-flash-nikon-d3100.html


so you may just want to do what Derrel says ... and it's much cheaper.

FYI ... Once you get into Off Camera Flash (OCF) it seems to be a money pit.

I use a Nikon SU-800 for controller remote flashes via InfraRed (IR) even thought my d7000 and d600 both have Commander Modes.  http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/Flashes/SU-800-Wireless-Speedlight-Commander.html
I'm trying to hold off needing Radio Triggers.


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

Here is the problem guys. I cannot put anything on the hot shoe that is ON my camera. That space is already used up. What would be ideal for me is like a transceiver that I can put on may bracket, and then use a cable FROM the transceiver, and plug the cable into my camera. and then I can wirelessy shoot the flash when I press the shutter.


EDIT: Is this what you guys mean:  http://www.amazon.com/Neewer-Channe...qid=1404214520&sr=8-1&keywords=wireless+flash        Can I put this on my bracket? OR is there something like this but with a cable that goes into the camera?

EDIT AGAIN: That set in the link has 2 receivers. I was thinking, I could put 1 receiver on the bracket, and maybe out the flash trigger ON the receiver, and the put the flash on the other so I can use it wherever I want, on or off camera? So much my camera can't do I'm about ready to just buy a new damn camera. It'd be such a saver over the long run...

EDIT... It says"(if your camera does not have a hot shoe use a PC sync cord and insert into the socket) ". So then I can just pretend that I don't have a hot shoe, and use the cable. problem solved right? Accept the extra $20...

@Derrel. Thanks. I was confused at first but now understand what you were saying


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Look into an off camera flash connecting cord, at Flashzebra.com. Forget the triggers and remotes and just BUY A CORD, or two, and hard-wire the flash units together, and connect the main unit to the hotshoe. Still the easiest and least hassle, and the EASIEST to troubleshoot, by farrrrrrrr. Cheap Chinese remotes fail....maybe not today, maybe not next week, but next...Christmas...or next big birthday party.Or the batteries die. Or you misplace a tranmitter or a receiver, or one of the needed TWO transcievers! ACK!!!
> 
> This weekend I used an almost 30 year-old Nikon SC-17 TTL remote cord for a few shots of off-camera flash. I bought it when I was 24. I am 51 years old now. If it does not fire the flash, or FLASHES....which can be connected to one another by cords, that means the cord is 1)unplugged or 2) broken. I did not need batteries, or tranmitter/receiver and batteries, or batteries, transmitter, receiver and CORDS, and the right channel and a line of sight, and so on. All I needed was "*the* connecting cord".
> 
> On a flash bracket, a TTL connecting cord like a Nikon SC-28 or SC-29 is the schizznit for bracket flash triggering.



I've actually started having issues with my RF603s.  They seems to work fine so far from the camera, but when I'm using one as a remote trigger I'm having a tough time getting them to "sync" anymore and it justs displays a red light when I push the button.

The worse is when you drain the batteries...

I absolutely would recommend a short remote flash cord for a bracket like that.



> Here is the problem guys. I cannot put anything on the hot shoe that is ON my camera. That space is already used up.


 with what?



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]What would be ideal for me is like a transceiver that I can put on may bracket, and then use a cable FROM the transceiver, and plug the cable into my camera. and then I can wirelessly shoot the flash when I press the shutter.[/FONT]


  This is what derrel is suggesting, but you need to use the hot shoe to send the signal.  Unless you have a flash with a sync port and a camera with one as well like the D800.


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Look into an off camera flash connecting cord, at Flashzebra.com. Forget the triggers and remotes and just BUY A CORD, or two, and hard-wire the flash units together, and connect the main unit to the hotshoe. Still the easiest and least hassle, and the EASIEST to troubleshoot, by farrrrrrrr. Cheap Chinese remotes fail....maybe not today, maybe not next week, but next...Christmas...or next big birthday party.Or the batteries die. Or you misplace a tranmitter or a receiver, or one of the needed TWO transcievers! ACK!!!
> ...


Guys you are confusing me. Remote" makes me think that I will need to fire off the flash myself. I do not want that. I want the camera to fire it off... For sake of simplicity. Can someone find me a good flash with options like the yongnuo, but is not only manual and that I can fire WITH my camera without it being directly on the hotshoe of the camera.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2014)

Life said:


> Guys you are confusing me. Remote" makes me think that I will need to fire off the flash myself. I do not want that. I want the camera to fire it off... For sake of simplicity. Can someone find me a good flash with options like the yongnuo, but is not only manual and that I can fire WITH my camera without it being directly on the hotshoe of the camera.



you just need something like this: Amazon.com : Opteka FSC-5 E-TTL / i-TTL Off-Camera Flash Sync Cord for Canon EOS, Nikon & Pentax DSLR Cameras (75" Cord) : Camera Flash Synch Cords : Electronics


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes but for the millionth time, it CANNOT be hooked on to the hot shoe on my camera. It just will not work.has to be something that either hooks into one of the slots in the side of the camera.. I really think I might see how much I Can get for my D3100 and lens and stuff,m and then buy a D7100 body, If I canot get that from someone for cheap maybe a d5200-d5300 if it can bracket and so on. and if it has COMMAND mode.. Because with the d3100, not only do I have problems with flashses and multiple of them, but also everything else. It is limiting me a lot.


----------



## Designer (Jul 1, 2014)

Life said:


> I can only spend $50. Maybe $55. And fyi none of you answered my question. All I need to know is if I can use that flash as is on the bracket. Because I already have a macro flash that mounts on the lens, which has Both Light mode and flash. Sadly Flash mode does NOT work on that bracket, however the light mode does. So what I need is a good flash that will work on the bracket or if I hold it in my hand. I was watching a photography video, and the guy was talking about how he setup 2 flashes one on each side of him, turned them on, and used his pop up flash in "command" mode to trigger the other 2 flashes. And that is basically what I want to be able to do. I'll only have 1 flash, but that same princable. I guess to sum it up, I need a flash that fires when I press the shutter on my camera, even if I am holding the flash in my hand.



First you asked about firing the flash while in the hotshoe, then you say that the hotshoe is occupied, and therefore your new flash cannot go on the hotshoe.  

What is in the hotshoe?  

The term "command mode" probably refers to Nikon's proprietary Creative Lighting System - CLS.  In that, some Nikon cameras (prosumer and above) will command the CLS using the built-in flash.  

You cannot have that system with a Yonguno flash.

If you are wanting to fire the flash remotely without a cord or a radio-frequency transmitter and receiver setup, you probably can use "slave mode".  Consult your user's manual for the Yonguno flash for how to put it into slave mode.  Slave mode means that the flash has a light sensor built in that will sense another flash and fire the remote flash at the same time.  You will need another flash firing in sync with the shutter in order to fire the remote slave flash.


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

Designer said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> > I can only spend $50. Maybe $55. And fyi none of you answered my question. All I need to know is if I can use that flash as is on the bracket. Because I already have a macro flash that mounts on the lens, which has Both Light mode and flash. Sadly Flash mode does NOT work on that bracket, however the light mode does. So what I need is a good flash that will work on the bracket or if I hold it in my hand. I was watching a photography video, and the guy was talking about how he setup 2 flashes one on each side of him, turned them on, and used his pop up flash in "command" mode to trigger the other 2 flashes. And that is basically what I want to be able to do. I'll only have 1 flash, but that same princable. I guess to sum it up, I need a flash that fires when I press the shutter on my camera, even if I am holding the flash in my hand.
> ...


I never ever said anything about using my flash on the cameras hot shoe. Where do you get that? Also, what's in the shoe now is my macro flash.. Thanks everyone but I will not buy a flash right now. I will first get a new body sometime, then I will get a flash after that. Thanks for all the input though!


----------



## Designer (Jul 1, 2014)

Life said:


> I never ever said anything about using my flash on the cameras hot shoe. Where do you get that? Also, what's in the shoe now is my macro flash.. Thanks everyone but I will not buy a flash right now. I will first get a new body sometime, then I will get a flash after that. Thanks for all the input though!



My mistake.  Your other flash is in the hotshoe.  So you want to operate the macro flash AND the Yonguno flash at the same time.  Please bear in mind that the macro flash is always pointing straight out away from the lens, and will therefore always be directly in line and very close to the lens.  So now the question arises; why do you want a flash on a bracket AND the macro flash both at the same time?  Since they do different things to your photography, it seems that you will be completely negating any advantage of one at the expense of the other.  

How am I wrong?


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

Designer said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> > I never ever said anything about using my flash on the cameras hot shoe. Where do you get that? Also, what's in the shoe now is my macro flash.. Thanks everyone but I will not buy a flash right now. I will first get a new body sometime, then I will get a flash after that. Thanks for all the input though!
> ...


 You are wrong because the macro flash is going to work as direct light, and also black out the background a bit. The second flash will be hand held more of the time, as to more the light to another position. Also I can turn down the power of the macro flash way down, for only a little bit of front light, and the yongnuo will be from behind or the side or wherever it suits best. It HAS to work with the bracket only because there will be time where the flash need to come at a different angle, but the front. The bracket is tall and wide, and it needs to work on the bracket if I WANT to put it there. And since the macro flash doesn't work on the bracket, it takes up the hotshoe on the camera. So since I want to use both, now you see why you are wrong.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 1, 2014)

Life said:


> You are wrong because...



You know, just a thought here but if you keep penning repsonses like this you'll most likely find yourself at the stage where when you ask for help or advice no one will respond - a couple of your responses in this thread already have come off as being pretty rude and argumentative.

You have to remember that what your trying to accomplish might be perfectly obvious to you - but all anyone here has to go on is what you've written, and if you don't clearly state what it is you have in mind then you can't fault people for trying to be helpful and respond and yet not being able to address your questions or concerns because you stated them badly, or not at all.

So just some friendly advice here, but you might want to dial it back a bit. Also I suggest you read back through the thread a bit and realize that you snapped at a couple of us initially because we recommend a flash that cost more than $50, and now in your latest postings your snapping at other people about how you "needs to work on the bracket I WANT to put there" bascially adding in all these additional requirements/wants - and getting - well, really quite snippy about how we didn't factor that in to our responses in the first place. Well I hate to break this to you but sometimes you just can't always get what it is you want especially if your not going to spend the money to do it right. May not be what you want to hear, but it does happen to simply be a fact of life.

Just my 2 cents worth of course, but something I do suggest you consider.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2014)

Life said:


> Yes but for the millionth time, it CANNOT be hooked on to the hot shoe on my camera.



so you didn't look at the cord I sent?


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but for the millionth time, it CANNOT be hooked on to the hot shoe on my camera.
> ...


I did. However it looks like it needs to go on the shoe? and even with that, the problem is that it's very short. It'll need to be something where I can walk around with the flash. I think my camera just isn't cut out for this lol xD.
EDIT: Ohhh I get it now. It works as another hot shoe... But still would cause problems. 
@ Robbins, He asked how he was wrong... I do not see anything rude with my answers. Also I had posted in my first post for the most part anyways what I need. I possibly could have been clearer but I felt I was clear. It's not about wanting, but more needing. I don't really have any choice at this point on where the flash will go, just for simple reasons like with the bracket. And I did not intend on being snappy either. And I apologize if it offended you.

@ everyone, if you felt my responses were rude it was not my intent...

Here is my issue. If I keep spending money on the flash gun, then on cords, and so on, it really adds up. I'm trying to upgrade my camera.Every time I buy something, it will take longer to get that camera. I just spend $80 between extension tubes and the macro flash. Now I want to buy a flash, that's another $50. Buying a cord after shipping and so on for a decent one will probably be at least $20. I'm starting to think if maybe I should return the macro flash and save myself the $30.. But before I would do that. do you guys think that a flash gun would be able to do the same macro capabilities?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 1, 2014)

Life said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Life said:
> ...



Life, it's cool - in the grand scheme of things it isn't a huge deal.  I just think it will help a bit if you try to remember there is a big difference between written communication and speaking to someone in person.  There are no non-verbal clues a person can use to help figure out your mood/meaning when your posting.  So when you say things like "Your wrong" or "You didn't answer my question" it generally does come off as  rude, even if that isn't the intent - because the only thing the reader has to go by is what you've written.

So maybe just slow down just a touch and re-read stuff before you post it, and ask yourself.. ok, if someone had sent this to me how would it make me react just by reading it?  Again, just my 2 cents worth.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2014)

Life said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Life said:
> ...



I thought you wanted to put the YN560 on the bracket you said you have.

okay.

connect to cord to the hot shoe, put your macro flash on top of the cord's own hotshoe.

connect the other end of the cord to your bracket, put the flash on the cord on the bracket.


i dont understand why needing to be able to walk around, the length of the cord, or you own a D3100 has anything to do with this not working.


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


 I know exactly what you mean. That's why I try not to be offended by someones post unless it's obviously there as an insult...  Ok anyways. Do you by chance have an idea on what I should do next? (Regarding flashes and so on,) I edited my last post with a new question. Thanks.


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2014)

Life said:


> However that would not solve my wireless using it around issue.. :/



there's no wireless issue; you're using a wire.


from the amazon page:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/414cWOvKZuL.jpg


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> > However that would not solve my wireless using it around issue.. :/
> ...



Braineack, this is the whole point of this discussion. Making it so I can take the flash gun and use it anywhere. So if I set up my camera at an angle kind of under a flower, I can take my flash gun and wireless shutter release for the camera, walk around the flower, and point that flash say zoomed 80mm and when I press the shutter it fires the flash at the same time. But if I have a cord/cable, unless it's 10ft+ it's not going to work. And not to forget a 10ft cable hanging of the camera will be a pain... So yes there is a wireless issue. The whole problem might be because the D3100 does not have a command mode. Idk


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2014)

then you need remote/wireless radio triggers like the RF603s.  simple, but this is not what you asked about.

the problem is not having the command mode, the on board flash can still optically trigger a slave flash.  Command mode only controls TTL, the YN560 doesn't have TLL abilities.

But, iirc, you made it seems like you cant even use the on board flash with your macro flash attachment?


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

Braineack said:


> then you need remote/wireless triggers like the RF603s.  simple, but this is not what you asked about.


It is.. in a different way. I asked about wireless using commander mode, however I now found out my camera does not have it. I have been talking about wireless almost from post 1.. And I thought I already said, a remote trigger will not work for me either. It has to be fired off by the camera. These are all things i've pointed out already, not sure what to say anymore..


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2014)

...

why not look up how wireless triggers work before you state they won't work.


maybe you dont know what to say because you refuse to look up how they work?


I quite often fire off 4 flashes, using two RF603s units without any issues.  Why can't you?


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

Braineack said:


> ...
> 
> why not look up how wireless triggers work before you state they won't work.
> 
> ...


Because they cost over half as much as the flash does? and enlighten me, how do those remotes work?


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2014)

being too expensive ($20-30) doesn't mean they can't fire from camera.

I don't feel like bothering with this anymore.


----------



## D7K (Jul 1, 2014)

TBH I've read this through and I'm still no wiser what the issue is here other than money, as has been said a few times - sometimes without spending a bit more you can't always have what you want, once again has been pointed out in many of your threads you appear to become quite rude and snippy as and when people offer you assistance, advice or anything to be honest.  Sit back and relax, there's a lot you can learn in the forum and many willing to help but when you run around like you are at the moment, most people would take the route of Braineack and just quit trying with you..

I'm not sure if you deem having the "Supporting Member" under your name as a free card to act this way or not, but seriously, take a step back.. the advice you've been offered is sound, and to be fair, most of it could be found on google...


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

D7K said:


> TBH I've read this through and I'm still no wiser what the issue is here other than money, as has been said a few times - sometimes without spending a bit more you can't always have what you want, once again has been pointed out in many of your threads you appear to become quite rude and snippy as and when people offer you assistance, advice or anything to be honest.  Sit back and relax, there's a lot you can learn in the forum and many willing to help but when you run around like you are at the moment, most people would take the route of Braineack and just quit trying with you..
> 
> I'm not sure if you deem having the "Supporting Member" under your name as a free card to act this way or not, but seriously, take a step back.. the advice you've been offered is sound, and to be fair, most of it could be found on google...


  Absolutely the advice Robbins, and astroNikon have given me are very sound. Many thanks to them.  And if everyone got all info from google than this forum wouldn't exist. Oh Fyi. " Need to spend more to get what you want" is sometimes true. but in this case it's crap because some people like me just plain and simple cannot dish out the extra $$.   And not to forget to mention that I came to this thread knowing certain things, and then I was told something else that I have 0 idea about so I ask a question about that, and then one thing leads to another.  One day every assumes I know nothing then next day everyone assumes I know everything. I only asked for a simply answer. I respect that the first 2 pages or so were helpful but then it just got sidetracked and everyone tells me to buy this and that and every other thing that really I got know idea how it goes with my original question.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2014)

your original question was: hey guys i need something that allows me to mount this flash on a *bracket* and work.

Braineack says: okay, use this.

wait that doesn't work when I want to flash *wirelessly*...

then says: okay, use this.

wait that's too rich for my blood and won't work anyway.

then braineack gives up.


----------



## WayneF (Jul 1, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Look into an off camera flash connecting cord, at Flashzebra.com. Forget the triggers and remotes and just BUY A CORD, or two, and hard-wire the flash units together, and connect the main unit to the hotshoe. Still the easiest and least hassle, and the EASIEST to troubleshoot, by farrrrrrrr. Cheap Chinese remotes fail....maybe not today, maybe not next week, but next...Christmas...or next big birthday party.Or the batteries die. Or you misplace a tranmitter or a receiver, or one of the needed TWO transcievers! ACK!!!
> 
> This weekend I used an almost 30 year-old Nikon SC-17 TTL remote cord for a few shots of off-camera flash. I bought it when I was 24. I am 51 years old now. If it does not fire the flash, or FLASHES....which can be connected to one another by cords, that means the cord is 1)unplugged or 2) broken. I did not need batteries, or tranmitter/receiver and batteries, or batteries, transmitter, receiver and CORDS, and the right channel and a line of sight, and so on. All I needed was "*the* connecting cord".
> 
> On a flash bracket, a TTL connecting cord like a Nikon SC-28 or SC-29 is the schizznit for bracket flash triggering.




I only read the first page, but Derrel's response is the correct one.

I would not say that the camera internal flash (in manual mode) would not trigger the 560 (in S1 mode) on a bracket...  it possibly might (if I had to bet, I'd say it might), but it is not direct line of sight, and would not be a normal way.  The commander typically does work that way (flash on a bracket above it), but the 560 does not have that mode.

The normal and preferred way is to add either a PC sync cord between camera and flash, or to use a hot shoe extension cord (Nikon SC-28 or SC-17) between them.  The hot shoe extension cord would allow TTL, except the 560 cannot do TTL, so there would be no advantage (other than PC is not always a reliable connection).      I also still use the older SC-17 cords (plentiful on Ebay), and they still work fine.  The only difference (between SC-28 and SC-17) is the newer shoe pin lock.  But 1) the 560 does not have that pin lock anyway, and 2) the Nikon flash pin is spring loaded, and you can drop the pin anyway, and the flash will not budge.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 1, 2014)

WayneF said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Look into an off camera flash connecting cord, at Flashzebra.com. Forget the triggers and remotes and just BUY A CORD, or two, and hard-wire the flash units together, and connect the main unit to the hotshoe. Still the easiest and least hassle, and the EASIEST to troubleshoot, by farrrrrrrr. Cheap Chinese remotes fail....maybe not today, maybe not next week, but next...Christmas...or next big birthday party.Or the batteries die. Or you misplace a tranmitter or a receiver, or one of the needed TWO transcievers! ACK!!!
> ...




whoa buddy, how does that cord solve his problem with mounting the flash in a wireless location?  :er:


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2014)

Life said:


> Amazon.com : Yongnuo YN-560 II Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon. GN58. : On Camera Shoe Mount Flashes : Camera & Photo       I've been looking at / for flashes and this one caught my eye. I've done research, and like what I see, BUT. It is an all manual flash, I know what part of that means, but not 100%. #1: Will this flash work if I mount it on my bracket, Amazon.com : Neewer® CN-160 (L-Shape Bracket) : Camera & Photo    #2: It being manual, and it would work on that bracket, do I use my pop up flash to activate this yongnuo flash? Thanks guys!



I JUST re-read the original post really carefully. You mentioned the POP-UP flash. ANd then using a Yongy flash off-camera, on a bracket. ANd then, LATER, you introduced the ideo that the on-camea hot shoe has a THIRD FLASH in it? or a "macro flash"? Not sure why you are so surprised this thread got derailed. You also failed to mention what CAMERA brand and model you have, so how would we even know if the camera's "pup up flash activate" anything?

Little tipo for ya: in doing macro work, one of the EASIEST ways to connect two or three flashes are flash connecting cords, of one type, or another. NIKON has made its very own, specific connectors for decades. They are fricking amazing. They connect two Nikon flashes, port-to-port AND allow shoe-mount triggering of one flash, OR, off-camera corded triggering, OR slace triggering of both conencted flashes. Want to add a third or fourth flash? Again...cords.

Flashzebra.com

Long, cheap, 10- and 20-foot PC connecting cords are also useful. On EVERY single shoot I go on where I take flash gear, I back it up with.....a ZIpLOck bag that has a 20-foot PC cord, and in the car I keep a Nikon SC-17 TTL connecting cord..which by the way, ALSO connects male-to-female to my SC-28 cord, so I can fire a flash from quite a ways away, using TTL flash control on one, OR TWO daisy-chained Nikon flashes.

Here's the deal: if two flashes ar within one foot or so of one another, a standard, short PC - to - PC connecting cord is the simplest, easiest, cheapest way to reliably trigger two flashes using only ONE truggering method. Going back to the 1980's, I have rigged ONE slave to a flash, then rubber-banded a second flash to it, and connected the two with a $1.99 PC cord.

Everybody wants cheap triggers. They are out there. aiting to be bought, and eventually malfunction, go dead, stop working, or mis-fire.

FlashZebra.com.

Pst Script: OMG--in the time it took me to write the above, there have been a flurry of NEW posts, back and forth. I give up. I own Pocket Wizards, a VERY expensive 1990's radio remote, and I have a BAG FULL OF PC cords of a zillion types, plus some Nikon TTL cords...I'm not sure exactly what the OP wants to fire: two or three flashes. Whatever--my vote goes to HARD_WIRED connections on multi-flash cause the **** just WORKS when fired that way. As Braineack mentioned, his low-cost triggers, which are fairly new, are already exhibiting sketchy behavior. I'm done updating on this . I have ZERO experince with cheaper triggers: I worked with cords for 20_ years or so, then went to radio, then PW's. Good luck, and hope you get it figured out,.


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon.com : Yongnuo YN-560 II Speedlight Flash for Canon and Nikon. GN58. : On Camera Shoe Mount Flashes : Camera & Photo       I've been looking at / for flashes and this one caught my eye. I've done research, and like what I see, BUT. It is an all manual flash, I know what part of that means, but not 100%. #1: Will this flash work if I mount it on my bracket, Amazon.com : Neewer® CN-160 (L-Shape Bracket) : Camera & Photo    #2: It being manual, and it would work on that bracket, do I use my pop up flash to activate this yongnuo flash? Thanks guys!
> ...


I was onyl able to skin fast because I have to go somewhere, but I just want to say this, and i'll edit my post and respond to the rest later after I really read it correctly. My camera is right under my name, and i've told everyone my model. And others have also posted my camera in this thread.. But anyways i'll get back to the rest later, thanks.


----------



## Dao (Jul 1, 2014)

Life,  based on what I read, you did sound quite rule.  Of course, that made not be your intention, but it appears to be that way.  Please understand that people were trying to help even if their solution may not work for you.

So back to your question.  Are you trying to get 2 flashes fire at the same time while one flash is on the hotshoe and then other one is mounted on the flash bracket?

If that is the case, you can use a optical slave for the one that mount on the bracket if you are planning to use it indoor.  (pre-flash may cause problem).

OR you can get this

FlashZebra.com: Off Camera iTTL Cord for Nikon &mdash; 3 Foot Coiled Cord (Item #0244)

One end put on the hotshoe and then piggy back the macro flash on it.  So the macro flash sit on top of the cable end which attached to the hot shoe.  For the other end of the cable, just connected with the other flash.


----------



## Dao (Jul 1, 2014)

For optical slave

FlashZebra.com: Optical Slave &mdash; In Hotshoe Mount (Item #0129)

When it see a flash, it will trigger the flash that mounted on it.

Edit: Not 100% is this optical slave will work with the flash you mentioned, if you want to go with this route, be sure to ask the company who sell the optical slave and make sure.


----------



## WayneF (Jul 1, 2014)

Dao said:


> For optical slave
> 
> FlashZebra.com: Optical Slave &mdash; In Hotshoe Mount (Item #0129)
> 
> ...



The YN-560 flash mentioned has such a slave already built into it, called S1 slave mode, for standalone use.

This has to be about the worst thread here.


----------



## ORourkeK (Jul 1, 2014)

It boggles my mind that anyone tries to help you. The amount of immaturity that comes from your posts is insane. People were trying to help you. Generally, if someone mentions something I have never heard of before, I Google it to get an idea of what it is before I continue. That way I am not completely ignorant as to what it is or does. Then if I have further questions after tying to understand it, I will ask. That doesn't mean we are telling you to Google the entire topic, just some of the suggestions that come from it. If people keep trying to help you and you aren't even willing to take your time to understand it before throwing the suggestion away, then you will never get proper instruction. I saw that your age was brought up in a previous post after you started giving people attitude. I believe someone used your age as an excuse for your immaturity. My thoughts on this is... if you are old enough to use a community forum, then you should be able to show some restraint before firing unnecessary remarks off. Regardless of what you believe, you are very rude and have been called out on it a few times in the short month that you have been on the site. If you decide to calm down and find yourself able to partake in conversations without flipping out on people, good for you. If not, I will just start skipping over your posts.


----------



## Dao (Jul 1, 2014)

WayneF said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > For optical slave
> ...



Great, if that is the case, the YN-560 should fire along with the other flash without adding anything (indoor of course)


----------



## Designer (Jul 1, 2014)

Life said:


> Here is my issue. If I keep spending money on the flash gun, then on cords, and so on, it really adds up.



Welcome to photography.


----------



## Designer (Jul 1, 2014)

WayneF said:


> I only read the first page, but Derrel's response is the correct one.



Up to the point where he informed us that what he was intending to was walk around with the flash while it is not connected to the camera.  

Then everything changed.


----------



## Designer (Jul 1, 2014)

FYI abuse has been reported.


----------



## Dao (Jul 1, 2014)

Designer said:


> WayneF said:
> 
> 
> > I only read the first page, but Derrel's response is the correct one.
> ...



Walk around with the flash??  I guess I some how miss that.

If that is the case, a radio trigger is a better choice.  To lower the cost, just search for "PT-04 radio trigger".  There are tons of this on the market with different brands.


----------



## photoguy99 (Jul 1, 2014)

It is the nature of forums that, frequently, people will read the first post and respond directly to that without reading the thread that follows the first post.

It is the nature of the internet that people don't bother to read much of anything. They skim, and formulate a rough idea of what you probably said, based on these assumptions:

- that you are an idiot, or at any rate much less intelligent than they are
- that your question or remark is pretty much the same as other remarks or questions that contain some similar keywords

then they think up an answer that will make them look as clever and amusing as possible. This may or may not include an actual answer to the question they think you asked.

As you can see, getting an actual correct answer or response to what you actually wrote is going to be a pretty rare event.


----------



## Life (Jul 1, 2014)

Dao said:


> Life,  based on what I read, you did sound quite rule.  Of course, that made not be your intention, but it appears to be that way.  Please understand that people were trying to help even if their solution may not work for you.
> 
> So back to your question.  Are you trying to get 2 flashes fire at the same time while one flash is on the hotshoe and then other one is mounted on the flash bracket?
> 
> ...


"So back to your question. Are you trying to get 2 flashes fire at the same time while one flash is on the hotshoe " This is exactly  correct  " So back to your question. Are you trying to get 2 flashes fire at the same time while one flash is on the hotshoe and then other one is mounted on the flash bracket?" Yes this will be sometimes true, but not always.   

I plan to shoot largly outdoors. will it still work then? Thank you for not reacting like all the others with rude and unsultful posts. And thanks for the info, this was actually really helpful


----------



## Dao (Jul 1, 2014)

> I plan to shoot largly outdoors. will it still work then?


As long as the flashes are close to the camera

I really think using a radio trigger is the way to go.  And it does not has to be expensive especially you are not planning to shoot professionally.  As I post earlier, there are a lot of PT-04 radio trigger out there.  

i.e.  

1 Transmitter (mount on Hotshoe) and 2 receivers (connect to the flashes)
PT 04 GY 4 Channels Wireless Flash Trigger 2RECEIVERS YONGNUO Canon Nikon Pentax | eBay

Or search pt-04 flash trigger in Amazon.

Of course, while PT-04 flash trigger will work in your application, there are some newer flash triggers out there that may work even better (including those that made by Yongnuo) but they are usually cost more.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2014)

Designer said:


> WayneF said:
> 
> 
> > I only read the first page, but Derrel's response is the correct one.
> ...



Yeah, the "walking around" with a remote trigger thing came outta' left field. Well, I suppose we allll learned something out of this thread.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 2, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> It is the nature of forums that, frequently, people will read the first post and respond directly to that without reading the thread that follows the first post.  It is the nature of the internet that people don't bother to read much of anything. They skim, and formulate a rough idea of what you probably said, based on these assumptions:  - that you are an idiot, or at any rate much less intelligent than they are - that your question or remark is pretty much the same as other remarks or questions that contain some similar keywords  then they think up an answer that will make them look as clever and amusing as possible. This may or may not include an actual answer to the question they think you asked.  As you can see, getting an actual correct answer or response to what you actually wrote is going to be a pretty rare event.



I don't agree. At least not with this community. I've asked specific questions and gotten specific thought out answers to those questions. I don't recall ever a case where a question of mine wasn't answered. So in my experience it is anything but, "a pretty rare event".


----------



## Life (Jul 2, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> It is the nature of forums that, frequently, people will read the first post and respond directly to that without reading the thread that follows the first post.
> 
> It is the nature of the internet that people don't bother to read much of anything. They skim, and formulate a rough idea of what you probably said, based on these assumptions:
> 
> ...


I might disagree with pretty rare.. But I do agree with everything else.


Dao said:


> > I plan to shoot largly outdoors. will it still work then?
> 
> 
> As long as the flashes are close to the camera
> ...


I know I could probably google this, but i'd like to see it from you guys if possible. How exactly does the trigger work? I mean like, to I have to press the button myself, or will it fire off when the other flash goes off. And FYI this sentance was about the "wireless" part of it . And then to be clear, the PT o4 I can mount on my bracket, and use the sync cord that it comes with and plug it into the camera, and then play the flash on one of those hotshoes and then it should work wirelessly..? Or am I still confused? And this might clear things up a bit for everyone: "Walk around" is only an example. This is exactly what I will do with the flash: I ONLY need it to do wireless for Macro work. I don't actually plan on going any distance of sort. I just wanted to be clear that it needed to work off camera. Whenever I do NOT do macro work chances are it would be on the bracket. Hope that clears things up a bit?


Derrel said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > WayneF said:
> ...


I suppose.  

FYI I still don't mean to sound rude.


----------



## Designer (Jul 2, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> As you can see, getting an actual correct answer or response to what you actually wrote is going to be a pretty rare event.



About as rare as the OP asking a clearly stated question.

Trying to understand the OP's question is sometimes like pulling teeth, herding cats, analyzing a schizophrenic, shoeing an elephant, pushing on a rope, and performing a psychic reading.

Oh well, at least we got through this one without anybody being banned.  

And I think we answered his question.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 2, 2014)

> I know I could probably google this, but i'd like to see it from you guys if possible. How exactly does the trigger work? I mean like, to I have to press the button myself, or will it fire off when the other flash goes off. And FYI this sentance was about the "wireless" part of it . And then to be clear, the PT o4 I can mount on my bracket, and use the sync cord that it comes with and plug it into the camera, and then play the flash on one of those hotshoes and then it should work wirelessly..? Or am I still confused? And this might clear things up a bit for everyone: "Walk around" is only an example. This is exactly what I will do with the flash: I ONLY need it to do wireless for Macro work. I don't actually plan on going any distance of sort. I just wanted to be clear that it needed to work off camera. Whenever I do NOT do macro work chances are it would be on the bracket. Hope that clears things up a bit?



:banghead:


----------



## Designer (Jul 2, 2014)

Life said:


> I know I could probably google this, but i'd like to see it from you guys if possible. How exactly does the trigger work? I mean like, to I have to press the button myself, or will it fire off when the other flash goes off.



First off, you might not know how to define the search parameters on Google, so better to come here and ask your questions.

Secondly; unless you are very quick with your reflexes, and can press a button at the precise time the shutter is open, you cannot fire your flash by pressing a button and have the picture come out the way you want.  It needs to be done within the electronics of the camera and the flash(es).


----------



## Life (Jul 2, 2014)

Designer said:


> photoguy99 said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see, getting an actual correct answer or response to what you actually wrote is going to be a pretty rare event.
> ...


Oh my god do you ever stop posting crap?

I don't get why you and braineack haven't been removed from this thread. You only consist of rude posts and stupid lies. And make forums very unpleasant. Tell me, how does crying day and night solve anything? The problem was solved already last night. So you just keep bringing back the trouble, and then say it's my fault. FYI, Abuse reported.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 2, 2014)

I go on vacation and there's a nuclear explosion.

It is always best to provide a TOTAL list of all equipment being used (and what you have at your disposal) And the end result one is looking for.
Spoon feeding information only lends to different results as are misinterpretationed.

Photography is based on results one is attempting to obtain.

If we have a better idea of what result (examples out on the web, etc) then we can better help to tell you what setup could have been used for that result.
Of course, with photography, that will require monies to obtain  the technologies.  Of course trying to mimic the result with less can also be obtained.

For example:  If you wanted to start doing professional caliber studio portraiture ... you are talking tons of money for strobes, various expensive diffusers, et all.
But for a home studio .. 4 flashes, umbrellas, background.  This gets one "part way" there in comparison.
Add some ingenuity and you can make up some more ground.

But if you plan on walking around with a flash in hand and remote triggering the camera, and not be limited by cords, then radio triggering is the way to go. Which, unfortunately I don't think there's a way around that, so that will cost $$
And as Derrel mentions, equipment durability costs $$ .. when you spend less, you get less.

You might want to "REBOOT" 
and tell us what you are trying to photographically accomplish in total
and be as descriptive as possible .. rather than wanting to walk around holding a flash, or two .. or three .... and a macro flash.  I'm just plain confused.


----------



## Life (Jul 2, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I go on vacation and there's a nuclear explosion.
> 
> It is always best to provide a TOTAL list of all equipment being used (and what you have at your disposal) And the end result one is looking for.
> Spoon feeding information only lends to different results as are misinterpretationed.
> ...


I'll do that.. Equipment, and I'll find an a couple examples. Might be a couple hours before you see that post, but it'll come. And I got a job, so $$ won't be too big of a problem anymore.


----------



## Dao (Jul 2, 2014)

For the Wireless radio trigger:

- You need at least one Transmitter which attached to the camera via hotshore or sync port with cable and one receiver which attached to the flash directly via hotshoe (yes, most of them provide a hotshoe for the flash) or sync port with cable.  So if you 6 flashes, you just need 1 transmitter and 6 receivers and 6 flashes.

- You do not really need sync cord at all, you can just use hotshoe on the camera for the transmitter, and hotshoe on the receiver for the flash. (you can, but you do not have to)

- When you press the shutter button, the transmitter will send signal to the receivers and all flashes on the receivers will fire at the same time.  Much better than using optical slave especially during the day or there is no line of sight between the camera and flash.  You can even put the receiver with flash inside a pot or behind a wall, it will still fire. 



Take a look at the following video, this is a Cactus Radio Trigger (a little more expensive), but you should get the idea on how those radio triggers setup.










Also, those lower cost Radio trigger works with manual flash (no TTL) or regular flash that has manual settings.


----------



## Life (Jul 2, 2014)

Dao said:


> For the Wireless radio trigger:
> 
> - You need at least one Transmitter which attached to the camera via hotshore or sync port with cable and one receiver which attached to the flash directly via hotshoe (yes, most of them provide a hotshoe for the flash) or sync port with cable.  So if you 6 flashes, you just need 1 transmitter and 6 receivers and 6 flashes.
> 
> ...


Ahh I see now. So then the PT 04 comes with 2 receivers. So then I put the transmitter thing on the camera hotsoes, and I can put the macro flash ring on the bracket with 1 of the receivers, and just attack the other receiver to the yongnuo flash and i'm all set.


----------



## Dao (Jul 2, 2014)

Pretty much.  Keep in mind there are a lot of PT-04 clone out there and they are not created equally.  I'd a YongNuo version which I bought back in 2008 or 2009 and it work well with my Vivitar 285v flashes.  They are usually lower cost.  If you want to spend a little more, you can find some better one now.  A lot of them now support TTL, some of them can be used as a remote shutter as well.   Some of them are made so that the transmitter and receiver are the same.  You just flip a switch to change a receiver to a transmitter (hence the name transeiver).  Do more research and see which one fit you better.

In Amazon, you can see reviews for those triggers.  That should give you a rough idea on how good they are.   And of course, if you want something reliable, no misfire or not fire, you may need to invest more money.  But then again, those cheap triggers are great for learning or hobby use.


----------



## Designer (Jul 2, 2014)

Life said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > photoguy99 said:
> ...



Life; why are you posting to me?  Can't you see that my post was not directed to you but to photoguy99 instead?  

ps; I did post to you in the next post.  Did you even read my answer?  

A very straight, truthful answer, BTW.


----------



## Dao (Jul 2, 2014)

Life, both Braineack and Designer were just trying to help.  And they were usually quite helpful here.  So please stop calling them out.  Just relax and have fun.


----------



## Life (Jul 2, 2014)

Dao said:


> Pretty much.  Keep in mind there are a lot of PT-04 clone out there and they are not created equally.  I'd a YongNuo version which I bought back in 2008 or 2009 and it work well with my Vivitar 285v flashes.  They are usually lower cost.  If you want to spend a little more, you can find some better one now.  A lot of them now support TTL, some of them can be used as a remote shutter as well.   Some of them are made so that the transmitter and receiver are the same.  You just flip a switch to change a receiver to a transmitter (hence the name transeiver).  Do more research and see which one fit you better.
> 
> In Amazon, you can see reviews for those triggers.  That should give you a rough idea on how good they are.   And of course, if you want something reliable, no misfire or not fire, you may need to invest more money.  But then again, those cheap triggers are great for learning or hobby use.


Ok. I'm looking at some on amazon right now.


Designer said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


I am aware, but it was about me, and it was also completely untrue. And yes I read your post after that.


----------



## Life (Jul 2, 2014)

Dao said:


> Life, both Braineack and Designer were just trying to help.  And they were usually quite helpful here.  So please stop calling them out.  Just relax and have fun.


I do not understand how you can even say that after reading everything they've posted the last 2 pages..

Anyways just to move on with our lives... Could I ask a favour? Could you find a good flash with similar abilities to the Yongnuo and a decent control thing all for under $80 on amazon? because I do not know much when it comes to what is really good in a flash. Even with researching I still haven't understood 100% what to look for. I know I need zoom able, Brightnes adjustment, and things like that. But I don't know about slave and so on. Thanks


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 2, 2014)

Life said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > Life, both Braineack and Designer were just trying to help.  And they were usually quite helpful here.  So please stop calling them out.  Just relax and have fun.
> ...



The Yongnuo flash offerings are confusing to me.  They have bunches of flashes.
And then when you get one that you think has the ability, it does, but can be severely limited.

I bought a 560 because it is compatible with my SU-800.  It is, but seems to be limited to about 8 feet.  mmmmm ... oh well .... that's what you get for a cheap flash - sometimes certain features just are not to the level of an OEM flash.

With the radio trigger bases it increases your flash abilities greatly if you ask me .... and that comes from inexperience  lol
I see radio triggers in my near future for some of the things I want to do (hidden flashes).


----------

